# RIP Ross Richter.



## TELEYAKCO (May 17, 2007)

The Colorado River boating and fishing community lost a great person on Wednesday.Ross Richter was one of the five people brutally murdered in Denver on Wednesday.Ross was a River Ranger on the Pumphouse-Statebridge section of the Upper Colorado.If you've floated this section you've probably seen or talked to Ross,as he was easy to spot with his mountain man beard and white sunglasses.Ross always had a smile on his face whether he was changing the T.P. at Radium or cleaning fire rings at Cottonwood campspots.He loved that river more than anything,and was always glad to chat or answer questions.Next time you're down that way take a second to think about him,and think about how quickly it can all be taken away from us.May you row through the class v clouds in the sky BROTHA!


----------



## Teri_at_BLM (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you for posting this. Our office is devastated by this senseless loss. Ross worked three seasons on the river and he was always dependable and steady. He was always smiling and thoughtful. He loved the outdoors and probably walked every mile of RMNP. I did not tell him enough what a great job he did for us and how much I relied on him. We will miss him tremendously. I cannot imagine next season without him.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

RIP Ross.


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

*Terrible news.*

I met Ross while working with him briefly and afterwards always enjoyed running into him on the Upper C. His perpetual good nature and friendliness impressed me every time I got to visit with him. He seemed to approach his job as a facilitator of fun, always laid back and glad to help out in any way that he could.


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

What a senseless and tragic loss. The good seem to die young. RIP brother and to all else involved.


----------



## Liquido (Feb 27, 2012)

We met him several times at pumphouse. What a tragic loss. Thoughts and prayers go out to his family and loved ones.


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

He was one of the nicest Rangers I have ever encountered and I will miss seeing him out on the river. My thoughts are with his family and friends as they try to make sense out of what happened and why.


----------



## TGONH (Jul 3, 2007)

My condolences to his family, friends, and the BLM group in Kremmling. I worked with him on a few National Public Lands Day cleanup efforts on Pumphouse run and he was simply just a great guy. I wish I would have had more opportunity to get to know him better. Tragic he was senselessly taken at such a young age. RIP Ross.


----------



## ericahughes (Oct 22, 2012)

Ross will be missed he was a great friend, thank you for posting this


----------



## Dances with waves (Oct 31, 2012)

*RIP Ross*

The High Country River Runners have been helping Ross and his colleagues with the river cleanup at Pumphouse for several years now. He took a lot of pride keeping that place as pristine as possible. He was grateful for our efforts and was glad to be around other people who love the river as much as he did. He will be dearly missed. Our condolences to his family and friends. H.B.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Tragic. He must've been the guy who would frequently R-! his shifts on the river. Nice guy.


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Both tragic and really sad.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Yep Ross was a great guy....i only knew him from pumphouse, but he was a good guy! Unfortunate loss.


----------



## VJValente (Dec 26, 2012)

*Fund for memorial at Pumphouse*

Hi All,

We have created a website where people can help to fund a memorial to Ross. It's at "www.gofundme.com/RossMemorial" or Ross Richter Memorial Fund by VJ Valente - GoFundMe


----------

